# Programmas / Software >  windows xp draivera kļūda

## danis

Tātad updeitoju video draiveri kartei Nvidia 7600, un pēc tā izlec logs - vai restartēt datoru, spiedu yes.
Viss normāli līdz izlec errors:
Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt:
system32/DRIVERS/isapnp.sys
You can attempt to repair this file by starting Windows Setup using the original Setup CD-ROM.
Select ''r'' at the first screen to start repair.

Bet man nav orģinālais disks uz vietas, kā var labot situvāciju?

----------


## Texx

Kad dators startējas īsi pirms windows xp logo parādās nospied F8 un no saraksta izvēlies Restore to last known good configuration vai kaut kā tamlīdzīgi. Precīzi neatcero tagad to uzrakstu.

----------


## danis

tu esi dievs thx

----------


## Texx

Ņem par labu!  ::

----------

